# Java Applet mit MySql- Anbindung



## Die Fragenden (13. Okt 2004)

Also, wir haben ein Applet geschrieben, das ne Verbindung zu ner Datenbank herstellt und eine abfrage macht. Das Ergebnis der Abfrage soll uns al s Grundlage für Komponenten im Applet dienen, z.B. für JLable, JSpinner etc.

Die Abfrage Funktioniert und die Daten werden auch korrekt zurück gegeben, aber die Komponenten die darauf aufbauen werden nicht Dargestellt, oder das Applet gibt die Meldundung das es nicht Initialisiert ist.

Kann uns jemand helfen ??


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Okt 2004)

Ich bin nun aus dieser Problembeschreibung nicht ganz schlau geworden. ???:L 
Wenn Komponenten zur Laufzeit in die Oberfläche eingesetzt werden, könnte es sein, dass das GUI noch mal neu gezeichnet werden muss.

```
validate();
```

Zur Fehlermeldung:
Welchen Browser benutzt Ihr und welches JRE ist aktiv?
Bitte darauf achten, dass bei Verwendung des IE die MS-VM abgeschaltet wird und das JRE von Sun installiert und aktiviert ist.


----------



## foobar (13. Okt 2004)

Poste doch mal etwas Code.


----------

